# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  آموزش Codeigniter بخش چهارم

## ghasem.fattahpour

*بررسی مثال اولیه* 
 بر روی تمامی فریم وورک های codeigniter به صورت پیش تعریف یک صفحه خوش آمد گویی وجود دارد. اگر به تعاریفی که در ابتدا کردیم توجه کنید پس ما اول باید به سراغ controller برویم! فولدر system\application\controllers را باز نمایید. فایلی به نام welcome.php در آن وجود دارد. 
   
<?php
   
  class Welcome extends Controller {
   
            function Welcome()
            {
                     parent::Controller();  
            }
            
            function index()
            {
                     $this->load->view('welcome_message');
            }
  }
   
  /* End of file welcome.php */
  /* Location: ./system/application/controllers/welcome.php */
   

 اگر دقت کنید در فولدر system\application\views فایلی به نام welcome_message.php داریم !
 این توصیف صحیحی نیست ولی می توانیم بگوییم که ما کنترلی را می بینیم که از فولدر  viewفایلی را نمایش می دهد!

----------

